# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Humb jeten ne nje aksident automobilistik deputeti demokrat Sokol Olldashi

## Alti Elezi

Aksidentohet rëndë e me pas humb jeten deputeti Sokol Olldashi . Ende nuk është nxjerrë makina – thonë burime të policisë.
Dhe pse ka mbi 2 ore qe ka ndodhur aksidenti,akoma nuk janew nxjerre trupat nga vend ngjarja....??
Shtet qe i NATOS qe nuk ka nje Grup te Emergjencave CIVILE.
Aksidenti ka ndodhur në Qafë Krrabë, në vendin e quajtur Lapidari. Priten konfirmime zyrtare dhe detaje mbi ngjarjen.

----------


## goldian

Ngushellime familjes Olldashi!

----------


## Darius

Per fat te keq Sokol Olldashi ka humber jeten. Kam punuar me te shume vite me pare, ne ate kohe kur jeten e kishim te thjeshte dhe pa pretendime. Me vjen keq qe ndodhi keshtu. I qofte shpirti ne paqe.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Darius

Ka humbur jetën në një aksident tragjik të mbrëmjes së të mërkurës, deputeti i Partisë Demokratike, Sokol Olldashi.

Deputeti Olldashi u aksidentua me makinën e tij në aksin rrugor Tiranë-Elbasan, pranë Krrabës në vendin e quajur Lapidari i Krrabës. Mjeti dyshohet të ketë dalë nga rruga për shkak të lagështirës, ndërkohë që së bashku me deputetin e PD-së udhëtonte dhe një person tjetër.

Në vendngjarje kanë shkuar urgjentisht ministri i Brendshëm Saimir Tahiri si dhe deputetë të të dyja forcave politike, PS dhe PD. Policia ka bllokuar qarkullimin në të dyja drejtimet e këtij aksi rrugor. / Top Channel

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Ashtu si Darius une e kam njohur Olldashin kur ishte nje gazetar dhe njeri i thjeshte. Shume perpara se politika ti fuste kthetrat e saj te mbrapshta...

U prehte ne paqe dhe ngushellime familjes.

----------


## _MALSORI_

gjynah..zoti e dergofte ne parajse..ngushellime familjes dhe te afermeve te tij..

----------


## Alti Elezi

(E PERDITESUAR)- Deputeti i Partisë Demokratike, Sokol Olldashi, ka humbur jetën në një aksident të rëndë në zonën e Krrabës.

Ngjarja është shënuar pak më parë.

Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 21:45 në aksin rrugor Tiranë-Elbasan, tek zona e quajtur lapidari i Kërrabës, ku për shkak të reshjeve të shiut, automjeti Audi Q7 me targa AA003HN, me të cilin udhëtonte zoti Olldashi, së bashku me një tjetër person, ka humbur kontrollin dhe ka dalë nga rruga.

Ka raportime se edhe personi tjetër ka humbur jetën.

Mendohet se Olldashi po e drejtonte vetë mjetin në momentin kur ai ka dalë nga rruga dhe ka rënë në humnerë nga një lartësi prej 100 metra.

Në vendin e ngjarjes ka shkuar edhe ministri i Brendshëm, Saimir Tahiri, por drejt Krrabës janë nisur edhe zyrtarët e lartë të PD, Lulzim Basha, Sali Berisha dhe Flamur Noka.

Sokol Olldashi ishte vetëm 40 vjeç dhe për pak ditë mbushte 41.





Kush ishte Sokol Olldashi



Të dhëna vetjake

Datëlindja: 17.12.1972

Edukimi:

1995- Universiteti i Tiranës, Fakulteti i Drejtësisë.

2004- Kolegji i Mbrojtjes pranë Komandës së Doktrinave (Politikat e Sigurimit Kombëtar).

Diplomuar me “Medalje të Artë” – shkolla e mesme e përgjithshme “Naim Frashëri”, Durrës.

Veprimtaria profesionale:

Profesioni: Jurist

1999-2001: Kryeredaktor në Televizionin ATN1

1995-1999: Zëvendëskryeredaktor për politikën në gazetën “Albania”

1994-1996: Reporter pranë ATSH-së.

Veprimtaria politike:

2002: Kryetar i Forumit Rinor të PD-së.

maj 2005 – maj 2009: Kryetar i PD-së së Tiranës.

2001-2005: Nënkryetar i Komisionit të Përhershëm të Mandateve, Imunitetit dhe Rregullores.

Anëtar i Komisionit të Punëve të Jashtme.

Kryetar i Komisionit Hetimor për shqyrtimin e ligjshmërisë së përdorimit të fondeve në Ministrinë e Kulturës dhe Bashkinë e Tiranës si dhe zbatimin e ligjshmërisë për zhvillimin urbanistik në Tiranë.

2005-2007: Ministër i Brendshëm

2007-Shtator 2013: Ministër i Punëve Publike dhe Transportit.

Zgjedhur në:

Zgjedhur në legjislaturat: V, VI, VII, VIII.

Qarku: Durrës

Grupi dhe Komisionet parlamentare:

Grupi parlamentar: PD

Komisioni për Veprimtarinë Prodhuese, Tregtinë dhe Mjedisin, anëtar. Komisioni për Çështjet Ligjore, Tregtinë dhe Mjedisin, anëtar.

----------


## Linda5

U prefte ne paqe dhe ngushellime  familjes se Sokol Olldashit .

----------


## Ziti

Iku dhe Sokol Olldashi te takoje Gramos Pashkon, Azem Hajdarin.
Nuk kuptohet c`fare po ndodh me ata qe vertet luftojne per Shqiperine.
E pa besushme.

----------


## skender76

Sot iku nga kjo bote nje njeri i mire.
Zoti i ndihmofte familjaret e tij te perballojne ket moment te veshtire.

----------


## mia@

Sa keq!  :i ngrysur: 
 Ngushellime familjes!

----------


## mardo

Rip Olldashi !!!
Ironiia e fatit :   Rruge qe u inaguruan e kurr nuk perfunduan  :i ngrysur:

----------


## zANë

:i ngrysur: 
Ngushllime familjes!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

r.i.p

Ngushellime familjes.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Iku dhe Sokol Olldashi te takoje Gramos Pashkon, Azem Hajdarin.
> Nuk kuptohet c`fare po ndodh me ata qe vertet luftojne per Shqiperine.
> E pa besushme.


Zito,

Ska lidhje asgje nga vdekjen e te treve.

P.s

Ka edhe nji person tjeter te vdekur, po nuk thuhet kush eshte, dhe cgjini eshte.

Pak a shume ne te njejtit vend u aksidentua, edhe nenkryetari pdist I parlametit.

----------


## drague

> Rip Olldashi !!!
> Ironiia e fatit :   Rruge qe u inaguruan e kurr nuk perfunduan



sido qe te jete rruga aksidenti  ndodh.,dhe  nga paaftësia  e shoferit

ngushellime familjes

----------


## Xinxerfilli

> Zito,
> 
> Ska lidhje asgje nga vdekjen e te treve.
> 
> P.s
> 
> Ka edhe nji person tjeter te vdekur, po nuk thuhet kush eshte, dhe cgjini eshte.
> 
> Pak a shume ne te njejtit vend u aksidentua, edhe nenkryetari pdist I parlametit.


Fillimisht mendova per ndonje dashnore se spo permendej as emri as gjinia, po sikur eshte ish shefi rrugores, Shkelzen Aliaj.

-------

Sipas News24 ska pas njeri tjeter ne makine??

----------


## Prudence

Ooo sa keq.Sa tronditese.

----------


## mardo

> sido qe te jete rruga aksidenti  ndodh.,dhe  nga paaftësia  e shoferit
> 
> ngushellime familjes



Rruge pa vija te bardha , pa fosfor , pa sinjalistike ..... Te sapoinaguruara

Ne reshje shiu nuk shikon as ne tre metra

----------


## goldian

> Fillimisht mendova per ndonje dashnore se spo permendej as emri as gjinia, po sikur eshte ish shefi rrugores, Shkelzen Aliaj.
> 
> -------
> 
> Sipas News24 ska pas njeri tjeter ne makine??


Si eshte e mundur qe diku lexova paska qene vetem ndersa gazetaret thone nxirret trupi i dyte????APO mesi i nates dhe une sdi clexoj??
Une skam pas ndonjehere simpati per te po uroj mos te kete qene ndonje "aksion" i pergatitur po aksident qe mund ti ndodhi kujdo

----------

